# High School Golf



## ShmocloGolf (Jul 13, 2006)

I will be a freshman in high school next year and i am hoping that i will make the high school golf team. I usually shoot around 85-95 on 18 holes. The golf team i am trying out for is very good and they play courses like winged foot im mamaronek NY. So do you guys think that i am good enough to make the team?? And how many people are usually on a golf team?? Any information would help.


PS the course i usually play is scarsdale country club which is a pretty hard course


----------



## milkfisher (May 15, 2006)

You will never know if you dont try out. Just go and give it your best. If you dont make it your first try, you will have a better idea of where you need to be when it comes time for the next tryouts. Just do your best and everything will fall into place. Good Luck!!!


----------



## milkfisher (May 15, 2006)

You will never know if you dont try out. Just go and give it your best. If you dont make it your first try, you will have a better idea of where you need to be when it comes time for the next tryouts. Just do your best and everything will fall into place. Good Luck!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

There are normally 5 or 6 golfers on the varsity team and just as many on JV. That would be good enough to make varsity around here, but I don't know how good your school really is.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

depends on how many tryout

my school around 30 people try out and 8 on varsity 8 on jv i was lucky last year to be one the best freshman playing in between the 2-4 spot played every single match and tourney hoping my self can get on varsity nxt year as a sophmore but my team is really good. as to you i think you should be able to get on jv.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

also last year tryouts i shot a 110 and a 103 horrible scores cracked in the preassure but the varsity coach liked my swing came out first tourney shot a 91 or 93 and also saw i had good etiquette fixing divots not throwing clubs etc.


----------



## HanesOnU (May 29, 2006)

Geez, we only played 6 9 hole tryouts. I averaged 40.3 on a par 35 and didn't make it. Wish I would have went to one of your guys schools.


----------

